# Professional painting video



## Joe Lucier (Jan 28, 2014)

This is more of a video blog Painting Company Windsor 




Tell me what you think of the video guys ? :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Joe Lucier said:


> Painting Company Windsor
> 
> Tell me what you think of the video guys ? :thumbup:


I think:

- that guy looks very tall
- a Wooster duster and a sprayer would accelerate the process
- the music is cool
- the video quality is very good
- shorter clips of more different scenes would be an improvement

You may catch some flack here on the forum for not wearing whites. 

Overall, good effort!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Good lord


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> Good lord



You crack me up sometimes


I like the music, pretty good vid quality....
Maybe wear whites next time :thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sanding and painting in the same room is cool. 
Seriously, I know its a video and all but I felt like you had some serious add rolling here and there all Willy nilly.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 6'5" think I can walk in that basement? It is a basement right?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty cool video you have :thumbsup:

Just uploaded mine and I too hope it will generate some business.

Pat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQGVSkR2d8k


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

So what do you want feedback on from the video joe? I see some hard working guys there. Thought he had power roller at times. Will walls be textured or smooth?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice vid, but, wow, he spent a LOT of time on one ceiling putting primer on! Prime and go!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

id get rid of the old guy with Alzheimer...he kept forgetting he rolled that ceiling already


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sanding and painting in the same room is cool.
> Seriously,* I know its a video and all but I felt like you had some serious add rolling here and there all Willy nilly*.



yeah really.... roll tight then fill in the middle an GOOOOOO


this is basic stuff here


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Sanding and painting in same area , and 18 inch roller , or spray and back roll sorry this has proballly all been said just couldn't help myself.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Who cares about the sanding while painting??? really! It's primer and a frickin basement!!
You over priced paint nerds


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

IMHO
1) WHITES
2) strain the paint - dust the ceiling, having to pick garbage out of your work look like 

the guy is a hard worker ... at least while being filmed :thumbsup:

kick azz job shooting video :thumbup:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Pretty cool video you have :thumbsup:
> 
> Just uploaded mine and I too hope it will generate some business.
> 
> ...


Yo homeboy bust a move ...yo. Lol


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe just me but looked really running the roller till it was pretty dry.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Toolnut said:


> Maybe just me but looked really running the roller till it was pretty dry.



That was my first thought as well.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The videos aren't critiqued like that by your intended audience. The Home Owner. They see guys workin hard and gettin r dun


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> The videos aren't critiqued like that by your intended audience. The Home Owner. They see guys workin hard and gettin r dun




yeah well im not a home owner so i see an idiot


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That is horrible
It really is not good
Sorry You roll primer on walls?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Yo homeboy bust a move ...yo. Lol


How about a reply dancing in the snow Nick. :whistling2:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

the ho see cheap ...thinks he'll finish a 2,500 sf home in 1 day
they don't see the prep - the cut in - the hard work going in to a quality paint job

they do see a guy making it look easy ... roll - roll ... wamb - bam done

sorry not trying to be a hard azz


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Helpful suggestions, please, guys. He is a newer member. Don't be a bunch of negative nancies.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally, I thought Pats video rocked. :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You should be driving a truck while making the vid :whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Personally, I thought Pats video rocked. :yes:


New guys gonna learn quick what gets you respect around here and it ain't pics of workin unless your from Australia an have a propane tank an bbq sauce in your trailer


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Pretty cool video you have :thumbsup:
> 
> Just uploaded mine and I too hope it will generate some business.
> 
> ...


GAWD, I hope no one takes a vid of me while I'm dancing on a ladder while hanging listening to my iToy.

:walkman: :icon_redface:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> unless your from Australia an have a propane tank an bbq sauce in your trailer


Well, food always gets my undivided attention. :yes: 

Bens the king, but you've posted pictures of quite a few tasty treats yourself Ole.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> GAWD, I hope no one takes a vid of me while I'm dancing on a ladder while hanging listening to my iToy.
> 
> :walkman: :icon_redface:


I dunno man, I think once the ladies out there take look at my video, they will be lining up to get me come and paint their house 

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno man, I think once the ladies out there take look at my video, they will be lining up to get me come and paint their house
> 
> Pat


I'd hit it! :jester:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Well, food always gets my undivided attention. :yes: Bens the king, but you've posted pictures of quite a few tasty treats yourself Ole.


I Ain't no king lol but I think working by myself all these years has effected me : )

http://youtu.be/y99dz9B4WlQ


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> I Ain't no king lol but I think working by myself all these years has effected me : )
> 
> http://youtu.be/y99dz9B4WlQ


lol, you just bumped Pat off my "list"


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

RCP said:


> lol, you just bumped Pat off my "list"


G'day RCP 

It's funny every now and again my wife and I might argue lol and I get from her you work all day by yourself you don't know how to communicate bla bla lol I tell her that's a load of **** I talk to myself or clients pets : )

http://youtu.be/-uyUU2oXo9Q


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

RCP said:


> lol, you just bumped Pat off my "list"


I just watched Pats video again I love it captures 
How us painters are a funny bunch lol
Even the start I'm sure we have all rolled sections just out of reach lol


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

And he did everything possible to not extend the pole. Was that the halfway done celebration dance?


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

Something about painters and birds


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

*.*

I know i'll regret this; however. a lot to be said for the 49th parallel.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

The 3rd Coat said:


> Something about painters and birds


G'day T3C

The yanks are going to think we don't work 
http://youtu.be/RkbZ6w_SgdM


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

Well in this heat, they'll understand I'm sure.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How about a reply dancing in the snow Nick. :whistling2:


Lol hey sshhhhhhhhhh I was under the influence of alkyd fumes. Lol


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeez I don't really know if I should report that or post a video of Jack Pauhl painting a ceiling.

I think You Tube gives you the option to take down before someone else sees that.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, with Jack's ceiling technique it will look really good. That guy in the background looks like he's sawing a branch.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What music is that? I would really like to download that


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

That's impressive. That guy painted a whole basement without dipping the roller once.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> That's impressive. That guy painted a whole basement without dipping the roller once.


I saw that, maybe it's one of those new never run dry paint roller pads.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Whaddaya 'spose the dry film thickness of that coat is?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Jeez I don't really know if I should report that or post a video of Jack Pauhl painting a ceiling.
> 
> I think You Tube gives you the option to take down before someone else sees that.


Entertainment dilemna.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

by the looks of Mr Walsh it appears that hes had his hand in some potentially carrer ending techniques being passed down to various painters on crews in wich hes served over the years ......




this Buds for you Mr Walsh :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm so confused.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

DirtyPainter said:


> I'm so confused.


I watched it first thing this morning **** it hurt to watch


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

He missed a spot


----------



## Savdog01 (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't understand the message you are trying to get across to the homeowner. The video show nothing IMO. I do see a use for a video like this at an employee meeting. I would be telling my employees that if I watched this little ceiling drag on for this long they would be hunting a job. Other than that, the video wouldn't be on my site. Also, I would want my homeowner to to see a professional looking painter in whites, not blue jeans.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

^^^ What he said ^^^


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I liked watching him pick the boogers off the ceiling. Especially liked the part where he busted out the sand paper, scuffed up a spot on the wet ceiling, jammed it in his back pocket, and kept on rolling.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> I liked watching him pick the boogers off the ceiling. Especially liked the part where *he busted out the sand paper, scuffed up a spot on the wet ceiling*, jammed it in his back pocket, and kept on rolling.


www.mwavs.com/0038067694/WAVS/Movies/Cars/giterdone.wav


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> I liked watching him pick the boogers off the ceiling. Especially liked the part where he busted out the sand paper, scuffed up a spot on the wet ceiling, jammed it in his back pocket, and kept on rolling.


O.K. Yeh sanding the wet paint was the best except for wondering why he has got knee pads on to roll ceilings.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i wonder if Mr Welsh ever finished that basement ? :blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've learned SOOOOO much from this thread.

Including what RCP would hit :thumbup:


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah I learned a lot to I don't need video to sell a paint job .


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> O.K. Yeh sanding the wet paint was the best except for wondering why he has got knee pads on to roll ceilings.


I think we're all over thinking this.

Oden pretty much summed it up at post #3; "_Good Lord_".


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

and why has the op not been back to respond?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

chrisn said:


> and why has the op not been back to respond?


*RH* another guy with the same question. :whistling2:


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

Pretty Handy Mandi said:


> He missed a spot


He never dipped his stick wtf!!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Observations:

*Joe's video:*
The first thing I noticed was the nice drywall taping. The music was very inspirational but didn't fit the focus of the scene, which appeared to be a very tall older gentlemen frantically rolling out a short ceiling as if he just got caught bull****ting. Meanwhile, the shorter guy was rolling out a taller ceiling. This didn't represent proper labor placement. I also noticed a lot of cross pattern rolling which I rarely do, in the interest of time. Particularly when it comes to primer coats. If anything, I'll roll the finish in a different direction.

*Pat's video:*
Now that is a job site I'm familiar with! Given that twenty feet is way too far to walk for a step ladder, the next best thing to do is jump as high as you can to reach that difficult spot. When properly executed (i.e. Pat's video) this will always bring about a sense of exhilaration followed by an urge to dance.

*3 Coats video:*
My wife would love to walk out the front door of our home and see colorful parrots perched on the power lines!

*Ben's video:*
Ben should have entered one of those Animal Planet shows where the competition was to see who could be the next Steve Erin. He would have won hands down!

This is a fun Thread!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

To the OP 
1.) clean your walls on level 4/5 finish. 
2.) put that primer on! Looks to me you only have 1-2 mils on there. If you are worried about the stipple use a smaller nap, and sand in between coats. This will help if any dust or FINGERPRINTS remain. 
3.) lastly put some god damn whites on! Lol 

Sometimes a good picture is worth 1000 words.


----------



## woodgrainbrain (Dec 26, 2012)

The 3rd Coat said:


> Something about painters and birds Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?http://www.aa.org/lang/en/subpage.cfm?page=71v=VjljkWRePD4


Awesome


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

Big Hoss said:


> To the OP
> 1.) clean your walls on level 4/5 finish.
> 2.) put that primer on! Looks to me you only have 1-2 mils on there. If you are worried about the stipple use a smaller nap, and sand in between coats. This will help if any dust or FINGERPRINTS remain.
> 3.) lastly put some god damn whites on! Lol
> ...


Whites are for the worker/slaves.


I wear all black, like a BOSS!


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

Any video marketing is better then no video marketing, good job brother!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I couldn't open the link.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I couldn't open the link.


not worth the effort


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

Joe Lucier said:


> This is more of a video blog Painting Company Windsor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its set to private I cant see it!


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> Pretty cool video you have :thumbsup:
> 
> Just uploaded mine and I too hope it will generate some business.
> 
> ...


lol, Yours is set to private too!


----------



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

*Where is it*

Tried to see the video...its now marked as private...too bad


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

decoraxion said:


> Tried to see the video...its now marked as private...too bad



That's the problem with 13 month old posts, not only is the thread dead, but so are the links


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

WTH this is what happens with takeovers


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> WTH this is what happens with takeovers


this is what happens when nobody gives a sh*^


----------

